# Starting a new adult compound archer



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I’m posing these questions since there is very little available regarding introducing an adult compound archer to the competitive side of the sport since all of the emphasis is and has been on youth and recurve archers. I'd like to get a better feel for what's out there for the new adult compound archer. 

1) For all of you who may have a coaching program or work with new adult students in your clubs or shops, what’s the usual sequence that you use when teaching an adult student who has an interest in eventually competing in compound archery? 

2) How are your instructional sessions formatted?

3) Do you meet with the new archer on a regular basis or provide a more fluid/abstract learning environment? 

4) Do you have a linear sequence of tasks or “assignments” that you provide that must be mastered before advancement or do you let them shoot on their own and check in on them periodically? 

5) What means do you use to determine if they are ready for advancement? 

6) What type of equipment (rest/release/sight) do you start them with?

7) Do you actively assist with decisions regarding equipment purchase? 

8) At what point in their training and how do you introduce them to competition?

9) Do you continue to provide guidance after the fundamentals are established and if so, for how long?

10) Please add any points that I may have missed.. Thanks for your time.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ill be glad to answer...#1 thats the first q. i ask whats your goal is what do you intend to do? my records show 50% wanna hunt 40 % wanna compete in 3-d and or 300 rds 10% just wanna have fun. #2 q. sessions are to take them as far as possible, and get the form perfect....q#3i always tell a new archer plan on 2 hours of coaching. just to get started if they want more they call..q.#4 not everyone is the same some learn quick, some dont i hit the weak spots they have real hard ...and enforce good form.. q#5 most will ask am i ready.. am i ready..when i see that they are ready i always say your ready to start from the bottom, and its a long way to the top...so hold on tight..they start 3-d or spots at the local clubs...q.6 i dont bash.......... never ever... but i always get a a guy each week that hounds me on the equ.i give MY honest opinion.....and tell them to watch the pros and what they shoot.q.#7most will start with poor equ, then after about 2mo. you will see them change, the guys or gals who have the money show up with better equ and always want the very best.q.# 8 they are full grown they can start any time, i always say its a long way to the top...q.#9yes i see most at the range here and i always ask hows it going? they also can hit my e-mail or call me in person q.#10 not everyone is built the same, or has the ability to learn the same as another, so it very important to get the foundation down....and the form... and the mind. the main problem with adults is ......most were schooled by a neighbor, friend, uncle etc. that has no idea what hes doing or they watch some guy shoot well at the range, then they run out and buy a release like his. or sight or ever worse they watch someone and pick up bad habits that are hard to overcome...i would say that , 90 % will fail because they dont get help, they never get any better then they just quit, and you dont see them again... they think anyone can do that i will make some cash shooting...i see this a lot at the clubs every year...i hear them saying im not getting any better.............wonder why..????if they dont ask for help i cant give any...then on the other hand you got the guy thats gonna do ANYTHING to win you know the type the show up late at the 3-d shoots with his buddy or son and they cheat...any way they can just to say they won.....i have no respect for these people.... i shut down this week here it was over 1o5 each day i had some free time to answer your q. enjoy coach mike farmer


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, Mike. When the new shooter starts to go through their initial slumps (plateaus) do you pay closer attention to them and assist them through it even if they do not specifically ask or is it better to allow them to learn to shoot through it on their own knowing another plateau is down the road for them and they'd be better equipped to handle that one when it occurs?

Cross post:
This is an area I'm really just starting to pay stricter attention to in my own shooting, so I am very interested to hear your takes on it.

What about the mental side of archery? 

1) What's the best way to start introducing those types of things? 

2) Is is better just to have the new shooter start going to as many competitions as possible and let them build up their tournament nerves passively? 

3) Or, should you start off by introducing them to the books and CDs on the subject before delving too heavily into the competition side? 

4) If they are overachievers, how do you introduce this without them taking the bit in their teeth and running hog wild with the concept and perhaps causing shooting issues (TP, slumps, other breakdowns) due to lack of patience? Thank you.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi again young lady, when i see they have a weakness while i watch them shoot i stop them and ask, what did you do on that shot that was different? what was the outcome? most learn this pretty fast.[ what they did do and what went haywire]. then i talk them through the next shot seq. from the bottom up... till the shot breaks.. and show them and tell them it MUST be the same way every time. so most learn this fast. i take the weak spots i see and i focus on them, while i build up on the good things they do and build up the ego..then the next few shots i watch them real close from behind if i see a change in the shot seq.if i do see a change i stop them and make them let down . then i tell them if they shoot for me you only shoot perfect arrows.....better to shoot 1 perfect one than to sling 12 so- so shots.. Q#2 COMPETING.. i think if you shoot more you will learn more....i always say go have some fun enjoy shoot as many as possible ........Q3..BOOKS CDs....not big on them but i know they will... so a few favorites always come up.. BUT any thing on the subject of target panic is a NO.NO i dont even want to hear the word.... one of my rules...Q4 i see about 2-3 each year most are youth...ill say 90%are younger than25...i always have a free long talk about this issue so not to break the bubble .on the older people, but the youth i send to joad. and have the same talk with the parents....in private so the youth cant hear...most of the time if a shooter gets a issue they cant figure out they call me for help and we work at the range just on that...issue ...a coach must keep and give loads of information , while watching several things at the same time to people that are not built the same , learn the same ,but all expect the same they want to hit the center.......every time... i think if you inspire the inner person the slump issue is not a factor...you forgot this thing.. the net im not the best on this by no means but it does have loads of info on it.....and im not one of the top 10 coaches in the world, but i try and real hard.no :usa2: REAL HARD.... hope this helps..you enjoy coach mike farmer


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks again, Mike. I really appreciate your comments on these questions.


----------

